# Need help! Beached in north jacks pocket!



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Me and my fishing buddy have beached his boat in north jacks pocket on trinity bay. Is there anybody out there that might be able to help!!??


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Let me see if anyone's at the camp, bad place to be with the water pushed out!


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea kinda figured that out the hard way lmao. Thanks for checking man


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

call Capt. Billy with SeaTow Galveston (281) 557-4117


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Definitely not a good place to be with these tides. If I was off I could come out and help, but I'm in Texas City until 5 this afternoon.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

maybe out there later today i will look for you if you havent been rescued yet


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds good guys. Looks like we will be here for awhile. Tides dropping fast. Oh well lesson learned I suppose


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't find no one, I could be out there around 6, how stuck are you? I could try and pull you with the mud boat


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

pics?


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

What kind of boat are you in? Details man, we need details!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Good luck getting out


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

23 Parker big bay. We are stuck like chuck. Wasn't so bad when it first happened but tide went out on us quick. We're hoping NOAA is correct in that there gonna be another high tide around 3pm. If not I guess we are camping out until then. Wouldn't be so bad if we had something to munch on LMAO!









This is how she's sits as of now.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

ewwwww ouch..... you might need sea tow on that one bro. call capt. billy, it'll cost you, but that one is stuck good...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ouch.. pray for south wind n high tide..



POC Troutman said:


> ewwwww ouch..... you might need sea tow on that one bro. call capt. billy, it'll cost you, but that one is stuck good...


I dunno if Billy would be able to help in that situation..
I'd be curious to know...


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

daaaayyyuuuummmmm! that tide moved out on you pretty good!


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

No need for that power pole.......Hope you get out soon!


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

mtaswt said:


> No need for that power pole.......Hope you get out soon!


Yep your right....we already dropped anchor! Lmao

Can someone confirm on the tide report?


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

I see dead low at 3:40pm for Point Barrow.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Not high until midnight.

http://www.ezfshn.com/tides/USA/Texas/Point%20Barrow,%20Trinity%20Bay/October/30


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

here is a link to point barrow for tides water wont be coming back in till after 4

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/texas/point-barrow-trinity-bay


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

hope you have beer at least


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't help that! We had a week long strong north wind, so I don't think high tide is gunna be very high. You need an air boat and some $$$ pm me and I'll try to get an airboat out there


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*PVC*

Get someone to bring 6 pieces of 8 ft ( 4in or 6in ) PVC. Use come along and anchor to pull the boat onto the pvc. 
Worked for me on a lighter boat.

Good Luck


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

At least you're on hard ground . If you're hungry look for Oysters . You're going to need an airboat to come pick you up before dark or bring blankets and food .


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

That happened to me once near Rollover Pass. I was trying to drift to the channel because the shear pin in my trolling motor broke. I was able to get to about 20 yards from the channel when I went aground and the tide was going out FAST. I was in an aluminum john boat that I figured was light enough to move using brute strength. I was way wrong. WAY heavier than I thought! I ended up being stuck there until like 10:00pm that night before I had enough water to push the boat over to the channel. It wouldn't have been all that bad except that the fish wouldn't bite at all. I guess when it rains, it pours. Good luck.


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the only one because when I saw the pic, I couldn't help but chuckle. We have all had something similar so no one is laughing at you and you should make that pic your new avatar. I hope someone at least gets you some food & water while you wait because it is going to take a high tide for that one.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Wind is suppose to turn around to 5-7 mph out of the SSW between now and 2 pm. I would say you will be able to get that boat out during the next tropical storm. You need to find someone with an airboat in the situation you are in. If all else fails call the GW and see if he is in the area with the airboat.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

nice boat


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

Paul Marx said:


> At least you're on hard ground . If you're hungry look for Oysters . You're going to need an airboat to come pick you up before dark or bring blankets and food .


 If you have any fish or bait shrimp, you could have some sushi.:cheers:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

if yall both have cell phones. keep one off so you have battery if you don't get out for a while.. 

Worst case, you have vhf? could probably get an air lift..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

If y'all are still out there by 6 I'll bring the beer! Lol


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Bayduck said:


> Get someone to bring 6 pieces of 8 ft ( 4in or 6in ) PVC. Use come along and anchor to pull the boat onto the pvc.
> Worked for me on a lighter boat.
> 
> Good Luck


We stuck a majek illusion about 150 yds in on hard sand on the backside of San Jose.

Got a couple of guys to bring out PVC. All they had was 1in and we were able to push/pull that 22ft boat the distance on the PVC. 
I'm a believer. You can also use a boat to aid in the pulling once you get close enough to deeper water or have a long rope.

If its a really long stretchy rope, don't let off the throttle quickly. It will rubber and you back really fast and swamp the transom...

Experience is learned the hard way 

Cody C


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I can come get you later. I have a mud boat that can at least get close enough to get y'all out of there. I have a few buddies with airboats too. I don't even mess with that area when North winds blows lol


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

need me to make that call to Superman??


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

coe if you go get those boys, take LOTS of pics and put them up, i gotta see this! maybe even a video???


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

We were coming in sat and saw a guy in a 22' new mako trying to head out of Hugo. I warned him and asked him where he was going to fish as there was no water all the way to the wells. He made it 100yrds with multiple failed attemps to get on plain then turned around. Everybody has to learn. We were trying to finish the last duck blind up in the wallisville project last night and ended up sticking two mudboats for 3 hours untill we had a rescue boat come. I'm still learning myself lol. I would come out after work but a little mud boat isn't going to budge that barge. Keep us posted on how it goes for you. Someone on here will have or know of an airboat or two.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I think you need to slide your cork down. You may be dragging bottom.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

yellowmouth2 said:


> I think you need to slide your cork down. You may be dragging bottom.


Hahaha I would leave it and have someone come pick me up......go home eat dinner and come back when the tide has peaked


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

2Cool is a lot of help LOL, 38 post and no one that will come help pull the boat off. At least we will entertain ya'll in the mean time. We'v all been there.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> 2Cool is a lot of help LOL, 38 post and no one that will come help pull the boat off. At least we will entertain ya'll in the mean time. We'v all been there.


one guy is bringing beer, another guy said he would come get him later this afternoon if still stuck. i'd say that's some help.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

POC Troutman said:


> one guy is bringing beer, another guy said he would come get him later this afternoon if still stuck. i'd say that's some help.


Gotta have some fun. Where ya'll just drifting the flat and the tide went out?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i wish i was out there, even stuck it beats the office! last time i got stuck was coming through the cut from shoalwater to charlie's, got a little too far off the shoreline on a low tide, and under the guidance of a buddy, wham, we were stuck.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Same thing happened to me*

I feel for you. 3 years ago the same thing happened to me on Christmas Eve. Ended up having to leave my boat and walk through the marsh about 3 miles for my buddy to pick me up. Tide didn't come up enough for me to get my boat for a week.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

:ac550:...heard theres a mud monster in the area....hope you guys get out soon....that must really blow...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

If they would have been in a Shallow Sport they would have made it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> If they would have been in a Shallow Sport they would have made it further up onto the bank.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


If they would have been in a Shallow Sport they would have made it out, when the tide was going out. Fixed it for you.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So how was the fishing? Are the birds working?
Had that happen a couple of times while duck hunting. We walked back to the boat and there wasnt any water. Just marsh mud. Very deep, nasty, stinky marsh mud. It sucked.
I feel for ya, but those are some funny pics


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

We're still out here fellas. Just turned the phone on for a bit. Thx for all the replies...even the sarcastic ones! As of right now I really don't think any amount of boat would help in this situation. We have someone coming out to bring provisions for the evening. I think we're gonna wait it out till the next high tide tonight and see what we can do. If any of y'all wanna stop by and hang out feel free....it's not like we're going anywhere anytime soon LMAO! Good to know there are still some ppl out there that would at least offer to help...if if it is only a joke to keep the spirits up. I'll post another update in a little while. Thanks again 2coolers!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be out there after work


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

And did you catch any fish? If you are still there Thursday I'll stop by and say hello. Ill bring beer and beanie weenies. We can have a party. good luck. Keep us apprised


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I knew the day couldn't go by without learning something. I really need to slow down as my brain is running out of capacity. :headknock


Ain't that the truth, thank you blackmagic for in-lighting the uninformed.
So are ya'll still stranded?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Leave it and go back tomorrow on a high tide. Wind is going to blow out of the south all night and the pocket MAY have enough water for you to walk it out tomorrow. Its the middle of the week and too shallow to get too... .nobody will mess with it (still take out your rods, reels and valuables).

No use staying out there all night.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Ain't that the truth, thank you blackmagic for in-lighting the uninformed.
> So are ya'll still stranded?


I'm glad my practice wife taught me smart-assedness & sarcasm so that I can understand your posts.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

happened to me went knee boarding and the driver had no idea where to go and ran into shore got help but then they ditched us we pushed the whaler back into the channel and went on. try pushing it out


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

did yo catch any i suggest walking to deeper water and keep fishing till help arrived


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Ain't that the truth, thank you blackmagic for in-lighting the UNINFORMED.
> So are ya'll still stranded?


lol. :help:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm glad my practice wife taught me smart-assedness & sarcasm so that I can understand your posts.


And in-case you didn't know V-Rod is mercury 4 stroke verado, and Pro XS is mercury 2 stroke.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> And incase you did't know V-Rod is mercury 4 stroke verado, and Pro XS is mercury 2 stroke.


And in-case you didn't know, it's spelled didn't not did't.lol jk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> And incase you did't know V-Rod is mercury 4 stroke verado, and Pro XS is mercury 2 stroke.


I know that A-Rod was multi-stroking Cameron Diaz! :work:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I know that A-Rod was multi-stroking Cameron Diaz! :work:


now that's funny right there, i don't care who ya are.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> And in-case you didn't know, it's spelled didn't not did't.lol jk


See what happens when we attack each other. And to think i thanked you.:slimer:


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I ain't got nothing that could help ya. I'll pray for rain and/or a high tide. Be careful! Hope ya have skeeter spray. Good luck!!!!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> See what happens when we attack each other. And to think i thanked you.:slimer:


 Lol just jokes.To the OP, hope yall caught a mess of fish or are trying right now.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

We are good for something, we are making those guy's stranded laugh themselves silly.


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

I hate it for y'all. If it would of been yesterday I would come by to see if I could help. I was out there last night after the flounder. I won't be back in town till Saturday. Good Luck. I'm sure a 2 cooler will help out.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey maybe I can help. You think my new ride could get you out?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> We are good for something, we are making those guy's stranded laugh themselves silly.


 Yea I would say so!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

good luck guys! how's the water clarity out there now? from your pic it looks muddy.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Bayduck said:


> Get someone to bring 6 pieces of 8 ft ( 4in or 6in ) PVC. Use come along and anchor to pull the boat onto the pvc.
> Worked for me on a lighter boat.
> 
> Good Luck


This works great but you can also use small logs/large branches. Plenty out there up in Jacks. Been there, done that, it works. Shove up under the bow as far as you can and push like hell from the back. Few feet at a time but back in the water spoon enough.


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Update:

Food, Beer, Water, and Cigs have been delivered. It looks like the south wind is working in our favor. Water is starting to rise, tho be it at a snails pace. We have a chance at getting out of here tonight. Lets just hope that with the south winds and an I coming high tide, we're able to walk this thing to deeper water. That's all for now folks. I'll update later. Thanks again for all the advice and laughs.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

*We did the same thing*

We got stuck a little over a month ago. We were less than 10 minutes from the house....not ramp but the house. Threw the anchor out jumped in for some gigging and the tide dropped extremely fast. Didnt get the boat floating until daylight the next morning. Skeeters were thick and we lost a lot of blood that night. Not one soul missed us, just thought we were out fishing all night. I have been around this upper bay all my life and should know better but........stuff happens and if you go a lot eventually something is gonna get ya.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> If they would have been in a Shallow Sport they would have made it out, when the tide was going out. Fixed it for you.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!!!!!

So how long did it take you to get your clunker out of swan lake last year....?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Note, keep bote in deep water, and drag bait down bank.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH!!!!!!!!
> 
> So how long did it take you to get your clunker out of swan lake last year....?


Clunker!! I'm insulted, but then again this is coming from a Chep-O:slimer:. And we were not stuck. Hope ya'll don't have to wait too long.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Hope u get outta there...


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Still out here. If any of you fellas want to journey out here and try and give us a pull it would be greatly appreciated. Looks like the peak of high tide is gonna happen around 12:40 or so. Maybe by then we will have enough water under us. Thanks again fellow 2coolers!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

We're all pulling for ya. No pun intended.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Kp1387 said:


> Still out here. If any of you fellas want to journey out here and try and give us a pull it would be greatly appreciated. Looks like the peak of high tide is gonna happen around 12:40 or so. Maybe by then we will have enough water under us. Thanks again fellow 2coolers!


praying for yall..... hope yall get out or go home and sleep it off either way WHAT A DRAG


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

man I've been there before flounder fishing many years ago around pelican island. I froze my tail off. 

Hey, if you have beer, I'd say you're in good shape 


It's just about 10pm. I'd say you'll have water by 12am. biggest question is do you guys go to the boat ramp in the dark or start throwing top waters in this full moon????


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

oc48 said:


> man I've been there before flounder fishing many years ago around pelican island. I froze my tail off.
> 
> Hey, if you have beer, I'd say you're in good shape
> 
> It's just about 10pm. I'd say you'll have water by 12am. biggest question is do you guys go to the boat ramp in the dark or start throwing top waters in this full moon????


topwaters!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope you are doing ok out there with the full moon. It's spooky! Weird things may happen! Beware of the werewolfs in the marsh land. The zombies come up from the mud. Those little vampires may have a feasting night! Woo Wooo WOooooooo. Scary night out there! Hang tight. Make it home safe.


----------



## klimitd (Jan 5, 2012)

Im going fishing in the area in the morning. If your still there I can help.


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*stuck*

if yall are still there pm me your phone number and Ill try to get you just read the post I put in right before yall in the triton with the blown merc but have another boat


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

here's some tunes to help you pass the time


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

Update:

We have made it out to deeper waters! Thanks again guys! Y'all sure did help us out a lot!! If y'all ever need anything please feel free to let me know!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Glad to hear you boys are ok, you definatly had some intertainment on this thread.l


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Glad to hear y'all made it out


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am glad yall made it out, you picked the heaviest boat on the Gulf coast to stick. [email protected] dry weight on that boat alone is 2900 pounds or so. It is a beast.But they are very nice boats for a lifetime!! I am glad you are mobile!


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Glad you're out.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Alrighty!


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

That's good yall got out....so did yall leave right away or did yall stay and fish awhile?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm glad you got out, but I really wanted to say I think that's the best looking and performing boat in the bay. I especialy like the added storage under the leaning post, what a great idea !!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

So did you have to get pulled off, or did you get enough water under you to float it off? 

Glad you guys are out safe.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got myself stuck a time or two but nothing like that, glad to see ya'll made it out safe and sound.


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

We were able to push it out off the bottom. It surely wasn't easy but we got it done. Lesson learned....stay away from the north end of jacks pocket in that boat lmao


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stay out of jacks period with a v bottom and week long north wind lol


----------



## Kp1387 (Aug 20, 2011)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Stay out of jacks period with a v bottom and week long north wind lol


It's been noted lol


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Getting in and out of Crazy Cut (upper Jacks Pocket) is getting to be a challenge ...had the Empire jacked up and trimmed out with a 20ft rooster tail ,,I was almost a victim myself last week.The other guy in the my boat said " what's up with that crab trap? "...there was about 2 inchs of the trap sticking out the water. I had a real bad feeling to say the least, but luck was on our side that evening and I made the cut. HAMMER DOWN AND NEVER LET OFF THE GAS!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

well. I don't really know the area yall are talking about. 
My 'shallow' water experiences, other than wading from the bank, was from an antique jonboat, and it wouldn't go too shallow, or too fast. AND, it floated almost as well as it sank.. so, I didn't really push my luck much..
anyone got some lat/longs? or a google earth image?

but I will say this.. any boat that you and I could fit on is too big for a pocket... :\

glad yall aren't still out there. I did notice that you didn't mention TP (for your bunghole) or sunblock....


a


----------

